# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  We're Free FAAAALLLLLING

## Sk8ter274

Between this scene (https://youtu.be/Z9TkKFn6Tk8) and Kandlekeep Dekonstruktion from Candlekeep Mysteries, I really want to do an encounter mid freefall. At least the first half. I've already got the circumstances leading the party to the encounter for the BBEG.

If it matters, the party consists of a Oath of Avarice Tabaxi Paladin (Compendium of Forgotten Secrets), Undead Drow Warlock, Human Battlemaster Fighter, and Tempest Cleric Loxodon -  all at 11th level.

I've done the math and they'll being falling at roughly 5000 ft which should take 60 seconds (10 rounds) before hitting the ground. The issue I'm having is deciding on the mechanics of the encounter. Obviously those with a fly speed can move freely, but what about those that can't? I feel simply doing rough terrain wouldn't cut it. Moving up and down seems relatively easy by just opening and closing limbs, but moving across and back is what is throwing me for a loop. 

As far as landing is concerned, I've decided to do nothing and let the players solve that issue for themselves. I have however decided to only do the max damage of 20d6 if they do end up hitting the ground without doing anything. While max (120) might be a bit of a doozy, but average (70) is manageable for a party this high with a healer and plenty of healing potions. Plus, I find it'll add a nice handicap to the overall encounter.

Any suggestions?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

I fear that moving up will be much too easy. A creature who can fly can make its downward velocity 0, which means it instantly goes up 500ft with no way to catch up. Likewise, a flying enemy could do the same to immediately escape the party. 
Moving horizontally is pretty easy by just positioning one's body to let the upward wind push you to one side. Probably an Acrobatics check x5ft per round. Also makes the movement quite a bit faster and balances the martial-caster discrepancy that will always arise in such a situation. On top of that, give some penalties to everything. Effective zero gravity combat is pretty much like underwater combat, and should be handled accordingly. All melee attacks have disadvantage, bludgeoning damage is halved, but pushes you backwards 1ft/damage dealt. Ranged attacks work as normal. Casters must make Concentration checks each round....

I think the most interesting thing to do is to have the fall be a timer. There is something on the ground that both you and the enemy want. If only one side is conscious when you land, they win. If one side escapes upward, or uses Feather Fall too early, they fail and the other side gets to the McGuffin first.

----------


## Breccia

I've never been skydiving, but I've seen plenty of videos of it, and I'm fairly sure a D&D character with no knowledge or experience with skydiving would be damn near helpless if tossed into the air. Yes, there are things you can do like go spread-eagle horizontal to slow your descent. We know that because we've seen it in YouTube or Bond movies. Your 12th level Rogue hasn't. Swimming through the air to get to a target is possible, but figuring that out in 60 seconds is asking way too much.

I suggest you take some actions to take some realism out of the situation, to allow more actions rather than lock out any PC who can't fly.

1) The most obvious improvement that leaps to mind is to have the fight take place on falling platforms. Martial characters will be able to engage enemies in melee normally as they'll both be on the same platform. They could jump from platform to platform by the usual rules for jumping, with the bonus that if they miss, they don't fall to their death...any more than they already were. They could grappling hook or thrashingly air-swim to the platfor they missed on their next round.

For added fun, consider writing up rules for the PCs or enemies _flip_ a platform. Do you grab on, jump to another platform, jump to the _same_ platform, or get flung?

And, of course, crashing into the ground at Mach 5 isn't any less painful just because you're standing on a stone block. It could potentially be _worse_. Imagine the spectacle of the PCs flipping the platform with the main enemy still on it, with seconds left before it hits the ground? 

2) As mentioned before, yes, a flying creature could automatically escape combat with anyone who can't fly. You'll give the PCs a reason not to do that -- the fight itself, of course. Enemies might not be so restricted. It could be a bonus when the enemy gets demoralized and some of them flee. If one of the PCs can fly, you could engineer a one-on-one with a flying PC when a specific, important NPC tries to escape. Possibly because they're an important ally to the villain, possibly because they're carrying something the party needs. If, hypothetically, only the warlock can fly, make it an NPC the warlock could realistically solo.

3) Another option is to give everyone some kind of limited gliding. Perhaps the enemy's minions all have special cloaks, that the PCs see would be helpful and grab on the way out the door. On your turn, you could use your action to pull it parachute-like and ascend 30 feet from the plane of action. Or, you could glide downwards from a height of 30 feet to also go 60 feet in any direction...and still take your action. This would allow more controlled movement by those unable to fly, some escape options, and take guesswork out of making an Athletics check to "swim in air" when you have no idea hwo that's supposed to work.

4) From what I've seen, skydiving is _really_ loud. The wind is going past so quickly, you can't hear anything else. Now add to that situational awareness. Most D&D fights take place on a flat, level surface and you can see about 180 degrees in front of you. You're making a fight where anyone can move in any direction. Who benefits? PCs who can attack from stealth. 

The opening to the Bond film _Moonraker_ has Bond pushed out of an airplane without a parachute. In the span of a few minutes, he "flies" down, sneak attacks someone with a parachute from above, pulls the parachute off them, attaches it to himself, has _another_ henchman sneak up on him from above, opens his parachute and "flies" up, escaping the fight. That's two ambushes in one fight consisting of three people, both sneak attacks being an attempt to cause an effective instant kill (depriving the opponent of their parachute). You could literally and figuratively rip that off. The PCs are fighting enemies that carry items that keep them from dying in a fall. The PCs can either kill the enemy and take it...or steal it with a surprise attack, if they are skilled enough to do so. Grapple or Pickpocket rules could apply, and certain condition modifiers could give these checks Advantage.

No matter what you do, re-visit the rules on how much damage is needed to _instantly kill_ someone. At 11th level, a conscious PC "should" not die from massive damage from 20d6, if they are conscious when they hit the ground. "Should" is a powerful word. An 11th-level PC with 12 Con and 1d10 hit dice should have more than 70 max hit points, meaning the average of 20d6 "should" not exceed their max hp and therefore not instantly one-shot them. But it wouldn't hurt to know ahead of time how many hp they need to have left to survive a higher result, 80 or 90 perhaps. Even a healer's power is limited if their ally splatters like an egg on the sidewalk.

----------

